

Ember.js API docs - alifaziz
http://ember-docs.herokuapp.com/

======
saurik
The experience of trying to use this website on MobileSafari (with iOS 5.0,
for the inline scrolling and fixed position support) is truly "amazing". ;P
(Also: is there a reason this isn't docs.emberjs.com?)

------
oregu
Why are the docs not powered by Ember.js?

------
skilesare
Where is Ember.Select?

